# My first bow kill.



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

This is a picture of me and my first bow kill. I shot this little button buck on November 6th out of a leaning stand. He was about 15 yards away. He fell immediately and did not run any. I thought he was a doe at first but after I recovered him, he had two little buttons.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go*

Congrads on your first.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Once you put an animal down with a bow, your confidence in the weapon really grows. Good job!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey, great job. My first one was a button buck as well.
Ya done good!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on your first kill.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*a bow kill is a bow kill congrats on your first one now you can concentrate on getting bigger an better horns *


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on your first kill!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank yall so much!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats on the first bow kill!! Did you shot him in the neck??


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks, 
I shot him a little above the shoulder, kind of where the shoulder meets the neck/spine. I was in a leaning stand 15 ft up so i accidently shot high.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

great job on first deer with a bow. There are many more to come.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It's hopeless, you're hooked.
Congrats!


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks! Yes, I'm stuck on bowhunting!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I like m with milk on their breath....WW


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations. You're hooked now.


----------

